# Blu Tooth Headphones



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

My first post. Thanks for a great forum. Mostly viewing from my iPhone on the forum's app so navigation can be tricky with my not as good as they once were eyes.

I'm stockpiling equipment and working to prepare a room in my basement for a theater. With 4 kids, I figure a good set of headphones are required for after bedtime viewing/listening. I've ordered a set of Sennheiser MM400-X Travel headphones. Thinking versatility for use on my job (lots of driving while on the phone and a desire to listen to better quality sound than the stock radio in my company Chevy Express Van). Also wanting wireless capability for theater listening with my components which will be housed in a closet with IR operation. (Or so my electrician says). 

My question; I have a Yamaha RX-V675 and have ordered the Yamaha YBA-11 Blu Tooth connect accessory thinking the sound will broadcast from the receiver in the closet to the headset. I'm thinking I may be wrong? Am I confused and the BT accessory is actually for receiving from my phone and playing thought the receiver? If this is the case, is it possible to use these headphones wirelessly with my current 
equipment? 

Thanks in advance for any advice. A lot has changed since I dabbled in home theater almost 20 years ago!

Brian


----------



## AudiocRaver (Jun 6, 2012)

The YBA-11 is used to "Stream music wirelessly from a Bluetooth capable mobile phone or a PC to the AV receiver," according to Yamaha, so it does not appear that it would work for your headphones.

Also, a lot of Bluetooth headphones have a delay, up to several 10ths of a second, that can make them difficult to use with Home Theater. There might be exceptions...


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

AudiocRaver said:


> The YBA-11 is used to "Stream music wirelessly from a Bluetooth capable mobile phone or a PC to the AV receiver," according to Yamaha, so it does not appear that it would work for your headphones. Also, a lot of Bluetooth headphones have a delay, up to several 10ths of a second, that can make them difficult to use with Home Theater. There might be exceptions...


 That was my fear. Wasn't aware of the delay. This set comes with the option to wire. I'll need to get an extension. My components will be housed in a closest. There are of course better phones for theater but I got these because they will be more versatile. My budget won't allow a dedicated set for the theater at present. Maybe later. Thanks for the info and reply!


----------



## prplflh71 (Jun 27, 2013)

Ended up ditching the idea of wired headphones for the theater, just not practical and have found that low volume is fine when the minions are asleep.

I did return the Senheiser set and replaced them with KEF's new entry into the headphone market with their M500. One word, AMAZING!

Great set of neutral headphones with tight bass but not overdone. Highly recommend them!


----------

